# Hi! Brand spankin' new here!!!



## Jenniejen (Dec 13, 2011)

Hi! I'm Jen, I live in Fayetteville, NC (for now), my husband is in the Army and is stationed at Ft. Bragg. I just completed an EMT-B course and I am waiting to test out for my State and National license. I have not done any clinical rides (only Paramedic students do here) and I'm scared out of my mind!  I'm also very very excited to see what I'm made of out there in the field!  Hope to learn and gain as much information and perspective as I can from this forum!


----------



## STXmedic (Dec 13, 2011)

Welcome and good luck! Stick around and I promise you'll learn quite a bit from the community here


----------



## mycrofft (Dec 13, 2011)

*Hooah.*

Watch that "spankin' " stuff, we have some pervh34r:y types around here.....


----------



## SSwain (Dec 13, 2011)

You lost me at "Spanking" ....
Welcome aboard from a newbie as well.


----------



## Trauma_Junkie (Dec 13, 2011)

Welcome Jen! Like PoeticInjustice said you can learn a lot from the crew around here. ^_^


----------



## bigbaldguy (Dec 13, 2011)

Hi, welcome. Did you bring cookies? Cuz I swear if one more new person shows up without cookies I'm gonna loose it. Gimmie cookies.


----------



## STXmedic (Dec 13, 2011)

He's serious, he's crazy! Yrs of people calling him a stewardess have made BBG nuts h34r:


----------



## Anjel (Dec 13, 2011)

PoeticInjustice said:


> He's serious, he's crazy! Yrs of people calling him a stewardess have made BBG nuts h34r:



That and all the tiny bags of nuts he has had to just give people. 

All nuts....no cookies.


----------



## Jenniejen (Dec 13, 2011)

Ha ha! Depends on what you mean by  "cookies"  Thanks everyone


----------



## STXmedic (Dec 13, 2011)

Jenniejen said:


> Ha ha! Depends on what you mean by  "cookies"  Thanks everyone



.....

hmm...


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 13, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> Hi, welcome. Did you bring cookies? Cuz I swear if one more new person shows up without cookies I'm gonna loose it. Gimmie cookies.



Do we have a thumbs up emocation? Because this right here deserves a few of them.

Welcome! Don't let the grumpy old men scare you away, us young guys make up for it


----------



## Anjel (Dec 13, 2011)

NVRob said:


> *us young guys make up for it *



Except for the para12yearold Fast65 he is mine. Sooo give your cookies to someone else. Lmao

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## STXmedic (Dec 13, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Except for the para12yearold Fast65 he is mine. Sooo give your cookies to someone else. Lmao
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:



*inconspicuously raises hand...*


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 13, 2011)

PoeticInjustice said:


> *inconspicuously raises hand...*



Can I join this hand raising?

Guess where fast got Para12yearold from?


----------



## johnrsemt (Dec 15, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## Always BSI (Dec 18, 2011)

Dont forget about the Search option!


----------



## ARose (Dec 19, 2011)

My husband is in the Army too! He's at Benning!


----------

